# $$$Public Meeting BP Restore Gulf Coast$$



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

*FREE REEFS - $$$Public Meeting BP Restore Gulf Coast$$*

For all the energy we create discussing, cussing and dreaming about reefs - here's - OUR opportunity to make a difference. Our fishermen, kayakers, snorkelers, divers etc.. 

*We will need Your support to bring this "in the boat" at each of the three meetings listed. 
*
BP Restoration $ has been earmarked for REEFS off the coast of five counties. These are binned in a Regional grouping, we've submitted the final drawing and USA CORPs is in the final stages of permitting. The projects are finally coming to a head after LOTS of hard work by a number of members and others across the five counties: Specifically in Santa Rosa county they are -

Stressless
WhackemStackem
need2fish
TCAT 

Escambia Counties Bob Turpin has been fully engaged in these regional reefing issues and other projects associated with BP Oil RESTORE and NRDA efforts as well so I'll save that space for him if he wishes to jump in.

For folks that are interested in Santa Rosa Counties efforts with RESTORE money and specifically REEFs there will be a meeting Monday 9 Dec in Tiger Point - See the details below.

For the regional five county reefing projects there will be two public meeting prior to the final approval Jan 28 in Pensacola and Jan 29 in Panama City.

*Best Regards*

- to each of you out there in the forum that decide this is worth your time and energy and decide to take action and participate in the meetings 

- and to my comrades mentioned in above, Brian, Mark, Keith - you have my enduring gratitude for supporting this from inception to completion. 


*===================================*
Public Notice: Santa Rosa County RESTORE
*Subject:* Dec. 9 Local RESTORE Council Meeting
 
The next meeting of the Santa Rosa County Local RESTORE Council Meeting is Monday, Dec. 9 at 3 p.m. This month’s meeting will be held at the new Tiger Point Community Center located at 1370 Tiger Park Lane in Gulf Breeze.

Following is tentative agenda for the meeting:

- Call to Order – Chairman Lynchard
- Review/approval of November 14, 2013 Minutes
- Gulf Consortium Update – Chairman Lynchard
- Atkins Update on RESTORE/NRDA/Other
- Finalize Project Criteria 
- Review draft grant application format
- Other Business
- Next Meeting/Adjournment


Joy Tsubooka
Public Information Officer|Santa RosaCounty
4499 Pine Forest Road|Milton, FL32583
Phone: 850.983.5254| Cell: 850.393.8304

Stay Connected 
SantaRosa.fl.gov|BOCC Twitter
SantaRosaEDO.com|EDO Twitter






*=======================================*
Public Meeting Regional RESTORE NRDA Phase III projects.
*Santa Rosa Projects on NRDA Proposed Funding List*​ 
Today, Governor Rick Scott announced the third set of proposed Natural Resource Damage Assessment early restoration projects proposed by Florida’s Trustees. Four Santa Rosa County specific projects and *three* regional projects impacting the county are on the list, totaling a potential *$24* million investment.

Santa Rosa specific projects include:


 Navarre Beach Park Coastal Access and Dune Restoration Project - $614,630 (Click here for Conceptual Site Plan)
Navarre Beach Park Gulfside Walkover Complex Project - $1,221,847 (Click here for Conceptual Site Plan)
 

 Gulf Breeze Wayside Park Boat Ramp Project - $309,669
 Developing Enhanced Recreational Opportunities on the Escribano Point Portion of the Yellow River
 Wildlife Management Area Project - $2,576,365

Regional projects impacting Santa Rosa include:


Florida Oyster Cultch Placement Project- $5,370,596
Florida Artificial Reef Creation and Restoration Project - $11,463,587.
Scallop Enhancement for Increased Recreational Fishing Opportunity in the Florida Panhandle Project - $2,890,250
 
Fact sheets detailing the proposed projects are available online by clicking here for the Santa Rosa Projects and  here for the regional projects. 

Before any of the proposed projects are finalized the projects will go through a 60-day public comment period that runs through Feb. 4. Included in the comment period are two public meetings in Florida; one in Pensacola on Jan. 28 and one on Jan. 29 in Panama City. 

The Florida Department of Environmental Protection and the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission are co-Trustees for the state of Florida in the Deepwater Horizon Natural Resource Damage Assessment. Other members of the Trustee Council include the U.S. Department of Interior, National Oceanic Atmospheric Administration, Environmental Protection Agency, U.S. Department of Agriculture and Trustees from the other affected Gulf States (Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana and Texas). The Trustee Council represents the public interest and works together to assess the injury to natural resources and develop plans to restore the injured resources through the Natural Resource Damage Assessment process. 

For more information on the Natural Resource Damage Assessment process, public meetings, and projects ideas being submitted visit www.deepwaterhorizonflorida.com. 

# # #​


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there something up for a vote....or something that needs support to pass?
Maybe it's me...but I can't tell that input is scheduled for the session.
We need to push for more reefs in our area.... But it seems like these things are decided before the public meeting.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Artificial Reef Creation and Restoration Project for Pensacola.... maybe some for bay areas


----------

